# Ugg Boot Toppers - Worsted weight version



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugg Boot Toppers - Worsted weight version

Approximately 150 yds. of Worsted weight yarn. Size US 8 circular needle, 16 inches

CO 70 stitches, pm and join for working in the round. Work in ribbing for 4 rounds, change to mock cable pattern for 20 rounds (5 pattern repeats) then change to ribbing pattern for 16 rounds. Bind off in pattern. Weave in ends.

Ribbing pattern P1, K3, P1 (repeat around)

Mock Cable Pattern Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, slip one with yarn held in back of work, K2, pass sl st over K2, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, YO, K1, P1 repeat around

Wear with longer ribbed part tucked into boot and wrap the mock cabled part outside of the boot as shown in photo.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just love the pattern - thank you for sharing


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

I love this and have plenty of Ugg boots in my family so they would be appreciated! I have not done any knitting in the round on circulars until recently, when I tried and failed. My pattern called for 60 cast on stitches on a 16 inch circular needle. Got that, but when it came time to join, I could not make the cast on stitches stretch out long enough on the needles to be joined! Is that making sense? Did I do something wrong? The pattern is Maggie's Rags Tasseled Hat. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Neko (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Your willingness to share is much appreciated. Thank you. GDs love these.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. Please explain what "pm" means, I'm a fairly new knitter.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. Please explain what "pm" means, I'm a fairly new knitter.


Pm = Priviate Message (at the top) in case you want to send a private message to someone; you click on their name - takes you to profile of that person, click Send PM, type message up.

hope this helps! 

ps: I learned from someone here too.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. Please explain what "pm" means, I'm a fairly new knitter.


"pm" means place marker. You do this to mark where the row ends when you are knitting in the round.


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

pm in knitting language, is place marker, so that you know when one round ends and the next begins.


----------



## Pjg (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice touch! Thank you for this pattern!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Dylanfan, It sounds like the needle may be too long. Try a shorter one so your stitches aren't stretched out so far. I had to do that for a preemie hat pattern and all worked out well.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, they are really cute


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

So cute! Love them!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What an idea.... slick!....


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these patterns....I plan to make a pair to dress up my one pair if Ugg's that are a color I don't really care for...they will be much better because of your generosity.....
julie


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

adorable...will have make some.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Love 'em! Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love this, I guess u can make these in different colors to match different outfits, right?


----------



## silvurfox (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you have this pattern in crochet


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ugg Boot Toppers - Worsted weight version
> 
> Approximately 150 yds. of Worsted weight yarn. Size US 8 circular needle, 16 inches
> 
> ...


My daughter wants a pair of these for her Uggs!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, I love the look - just a question - should there be an asterisk after the initial P1 or is the P1 repeated each time which, in effect, would be P1, K3, P2, K3 ... ending with a P1.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dylanfan, you COULD use Double Pointed Needles instead of a circular needle. I am not a big fan of DPNs... always find them a bit clumsy and prefer to find a short circular needle for smaller projects in the round. You should be able to make 70 stitches connect without too much of a problem, although, the FIRST row will be a bit tight and you may have to push your work around after knitting each stitch. After the first row, you should be good to go. Give it a try, but remember the first row will be a bit of stretching, but then, no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Littletreasure, No and Yes. No, there should not be an asterisk after the initial P1. Purl 1, K3, P1 then begin again, which would give you P2, K3 around, then end up with a P1. Either way you choose to look at it would be the same. You COULD look at the pattern P1* K3, P2 until last stitch and P1 but it is exactly the same pattern. I just chose to write it without an asterisk. Hope this helps. Its the same, either way, really.


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

I have two pairs made already, and love them ! I did make the second pair longer, as I wanted more warmth for myself inside the boot, as winters are cold and damp  - looking forward to my week in Florida and March and April <sigh>

Thanks tons for sharing - now I have one stocking stuffer that will be done for my sisters almost done and ready to pack for next year.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

yona said:


> Love this, I guess u can make these in different colors to match different outfits, right?


You took the words right outta my mouth!

Plus I think the ribbing will help me tuck my pants into the boot top.

Great idea and really nice pattern. Good Work!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Going to sit down and do these right now! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

How interesting ...we have been manufacturing Ugg Boots in Australia for over 25 years.I have never seen or heard of ugg boot toppers. Have seen them on gum boots though.
Someone please explain why you would want a topper on an ugg boot. Our style has a lovely sheepskin top so I just don't get it ???


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

In the US the toppers to the Uggs are marketed as a fashion statement...and there are some copy cat Uggs that are sold in the States...with the toppers they look better....
julie


----------



## luv2nit2 (Dec 28, 2011)

so adorable!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

How funny.... yes ugg boots did become a fashion statement a few years ago & I suppose they needed some help !! Pretty funny as they were originally worn by surfers & shearers back in the 60's & before.. 
Interesting a US company trademarked the generic word ugg boot a few years ago. It caused no end of problems for the Aus & New Zealand manufacturers. The word was even taken out of dictionaries for a while. Was sorted out eventually . Australia didn't realize we needed to trademark THE WORD. Afraid only in America comes to mind for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

These boot toppers are shown on the classic Uggs. As you can see in the photo... they do not have sheepskin on the outside. It is simply to dress them up, change the look, only for style, not function. However, you can make them for ANY boots. I have them on my wellies (rain boots, rubber with no lining, maybe that is what you refer to as gum boots?) and make them nice and long inside to keep my legs from sticking to the rubber inside and just add a nice finish on the outside. I demonstrated them on my daughters Uggs because they were handy and that is what most of the teens wear around here. Really, they are toppers for ANY boots.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep Welles are gum boots in Australia..


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the worsted weight pattern. I made the thick and quick and they turned out great- my daughter-in-law loved them went I gave them to her for Christmas. Mine was good thanks. I'm glad to have this for my younger granddaughters. Bless you!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these pattern.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm finally knitting something! I haven't knitted for quite some time. I saw my oldest gd wearing store-bought boot toppers after the holiday. I making this pair for her and my other gd to see if they would like them and if I should make them longer. And, I'll make a pair for myself! Thank you so much for the pattern and the incentive to knit something again, something portable and easy for now as I'm so pre-occupied with babysitting my younger gks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is wonderful, Elenor. I have a fussy teen daughter and it is very frustrating trying to find something they would actually like and use. So glad you have come back to knitting and so glad you are enjoying the pattern!


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

They are very cool. When I first saw the phrase "boot toppers", I envisioned something similar to wearing leg wamers but just large enough to stop wind from getting inside your boot to your feet, not just for style. lol!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

The way the weather is my Fly Flots will be going away and my UGG boots will be out sooner than I thought. These are next on the list.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, just looked at Uggs..


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

Can I make these on straight needles?


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

Can I make these on straight needles? :?:


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

nanax3 said:


> Can I make these on straight needles? :?:


I did, but then u have to sew a seam.....


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

THANX FOR THE QUICK RESPONSE


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

You may have to cast on and knit the first round using double points, then change to circular needles.


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice pattern.Good for a light top too.


----------



## merriam71 (Jan 11, 2012)

Were you able to figure it out? I too, am struggling with the 16 inch needle. Do they come any smaller? Any smaller and I don't think I will have enough flex to actually knit. Any help would be grateful, my neice is really wanting a pair of these!!!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Amyknits, You just amaze me...I read before when you said you were a very fast knitter, and I certainly see your high quality knitting when you submit photos..but it's your wonderful generosity to all that is amazing and your variety of projects that you are so adept at making! Thank you for this lovely pattern!


----------



## Ginnyo (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Amy, This will be perfect for my grandchildren and maybe even some of my children. The pattern is well written. Have not done this kind of cable so am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

nanax3 said:


> Can I make these on straight needles? :?:


If you use straight needles, remember to do just the opposite on rows 2 & 4.....where it says knit do purl, etc.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

Dylanfan said:


> I love this and have plenty of Ugg boots in my family so they would be appreciated! I have not done any knitting in the round on circulars until recently, when I tried and failed. My pattern called for 60 cast on stitches on a 16 inch circular needle. Got that, but when it came time to join, I could not make the cast on stitches stretch out long enough on the needles to be joined! Is that making sense? Did I do something wrong? The pattern is Maggie's Rags Tasseled Hat. Thanks for any help!!


Circular needles come in different lengths. 60 stitches would be better on double-pointed needles...check out you tube...it's not that hard...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice boot toppers. Thanks.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Violowl said:


> Circular needles come in different lengths. 60 stitches would be better on double-pointed needles...check out you tube...it's not that hard...


I have 12 inch cables and I know that 70 stitches go easily on that length. I use them all the time for hats and finish up with double points. I hate double points which is why I have never tried to knit socks.


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a question, what is the reason for the yo. What is it trying to accomplish? 
I hope I worded it right.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for your boot pattern, my granddaughters will love them!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

wooldeb said:


> How funny.... yes ugg boots did become a fashion statement a few years ago & I suppose they needed some help !! Pretty funny as they were originally worn by surfers & shearers back in the 60's & before..
> Interesting a US company trademarked the generic word ugg boot a few years ago. It caused no end of problems for the Aus & New Zealand manufacturers. The word was even taken out of dictionaries for a while. Was sorted out eventually . Australia didn't realize we needed to trademark THE WORD. Afraid only in America comes to mind for me.


I still have my original pair of Ugg boots and they have an extra piece of leather around the toe part and they were made in Australia and when I bought them no one had heard of them before. I needed a warm pair of boots to go to the Steeler Football games in the winter and the shoe store recommended them saying they were new in America but they would do the trick. All the Uggs I have bought for my grand kids in the past few years are made in China. I wish they had kept making them in Australia. My newest one are not as fine as my really old ones which I will never get rid of, ugly as they are. I want to make Amy's toppers for my grand daughter, she will love them.


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Love these boot toppers! Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Have we figured out why we do the yo.what purpose does it have.
Thanks


----------



## RienieDouglas (Oct 20, 2013)

Get tired of my UGG boots but they still lovely. Will knit these to jazz them a bit! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Amyknits, You always post such great patterns! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Have just completed my very first pair of socks, using a #6- 9" circular and a #6 12" circular needle. It can be done! (I hate double points too!) I used Amyknit's pattern for Village Socks but made the cuffs longer. Thank you Amyknits!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - nice boot cuffs


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

So pretty! My best friend loves her uggs so I'm excited to knit her a pair of these to go with them


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very cute!


----------

